# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession] L'élémentaliste, carpette vidéoludique

## Ptit gras

Seule profession à ne pas avoir de topic, il en faut un !
N'hésitez pas à déverser votre fiel sur l'absurdité des maj Anet et la faiblesse infâme que vous ressentez au plus profond de votre être en passant du guerrier à l'élem.

Builds, équipement, screens d'humaines quasi-à-poil ou d'asura tout-pleins-de-poils.
Je posterais ce que je joue quand j'aurais un peu de temps pour écrire  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Ah l'élémentaliste, cette profession biclassée poulpe + beatmania.

Pour le moment j'ai pas mieux en build que blinder la puissance (branche feu), et après soit blinder l'arcane soit blinder les critiques (branche air).

J'ai testé un peu les autres branche, mais monter la vita+robu c'est pénible. Avec le peu de pv de base et l'armure faible, faut vraiment y aller pour se mettre à un niveau de résistance respectable. Et comme du coup on fait autant de dommage qu'un gant de toilette mouillé, on sert à rien.


Sinon les conseils classiques c'est :

Sceptre + dague (dps monocible, roaming en RvR)
Bâton (Défense de fort, aoe à gogo, soutient RvR)

----------


## sparouw

Bha déjà je suis pas d'accord avec Say Hello  :^_^: 

Moi j'ai maxé terre pour choper 300 points de robustesse. Sans oublier les "bénéfices à choisir" qu'offrent cet élément. Et ça fonctionne très très bien.

A mon sens, blinder en feu est l'erreur à ne pas commettre...

Je joue Sceptre-Sceptre (Edit: Lire Dague-Dague  :^_^: ) en solo principalement et parfois en 3W
Je switch bâton quand je suis en groupe pour les AOE, bumb et soins.

----------


## Say hello

T'a tout mis en robustesse et rien en vitalité/pouvoir de guérison ?

Tu as croisé un voleur avec un build dégât d'altération récemment ?


Enfin perso ma conception de la classe, c'est qu'on est tellement en carte niveau pv et défense qu'il vaut mieux claquer un set optimiser puissance brut et taux de critique histoire de bien nettoyer vite.
Parce que si un guerrier te colle ou si on te stack assez d'altération c'est très très mal barré.

----------


## sparouw

J'ai un sceau qui élimine une altération toute les 10 secondes.
Chaque switch en Eau me retire une altération et me file Régénération.

Après, nul n'est invincible et il y aura toujours un moyen de contrer tel ou tel build. Mais j'ai déjà soloté pas mal de guérier et autres saloperies en 3W et je suis loin d'êter ridicule.

Je jouais aussi axé déga-critique avant, et la différence de puissance des coups  est vraiment pas énorme d'après mon expérience. Je m'en sors mile fois mieux comme ça et je passe bien moins de temps sur le sol.

Mon build c'est 10 Air 30 Terre 20 Eau 10 Arcane (je ne me souviens plus du site où on peut faire le build pour vous le montrer)

----------


## freuf

Disclaimer: je suis level 48 ou un truc comme ça. Donc j'imagine que c'ets pas valable une fois 80.

J'ai enfin trouvé un build qui me plaît: 10 terre / 10 eau / 18 arcane. Je vais prendre le 20 arcane puis sûrement 20 eau ensuite. Les 10 eau/10terre donnent quand même une résistance pas négligeable, et la terre donne un peu de dégâts de conditions ce qui est bien. Du coup je compense le manque de punch en le prenant sur le matos (un mix de power / préci / condi). 

Les 10 terre sont plus purement pour les bonus robu/dégâts condi, par contre le 10 eau est assez sympa, j'ai pris "les cantrips (?) vous donnent régen et stabilité", couplé en passifs avec mist form + armure de terre + téléport, 3 cantrips donc. En terre le truc qui pop armure de terre quand on passe sous 50% de vie et qui donc pop aussi regen+stabilité. La résistance décente couplée aux moyens d'évasion donnent une bone survivabilité. En RVR j'arrive maintenant à me barrer sans me fait two shot \o/

Le 10 arcane j'ai pris le truc qui donne un bonus chaque fois qu'on switch d'élément et qui est assez sympa.

Je joue sceptre/dague en pex et bâton en RvR, mais je crois que je vais tenter S/D en rvr aussi, tout simplement parce que je connais mieux les sorts et que je sais mieux m'en servir. Mais bon de toutes façons en RvR je suis bien incapable de tuer qui que ce soit solo. L'intérêt du bâton pour moi c'est les AOE feu pour dps sur les remparts en attaque / depuis les remparts en def, les 3 et 5 water pour soigner un peu, le 4 water est vraiment très très sympa aussi (AOE snare avec une zone bien large) ainsi que le 4 terre et le 5 air, ces 3 sorts sont vraiment sympa et permettent de ralentir les vilains pour que les potes les butent. Puis y'a le buff de vitesse (4 air). Et enfin le 3 air, qui est ma seule manière de tuer des gens en les poussant en bas des ponts et des falaises  ::): 

VOilà voilà, encore une fois je susi pas 80 mais je pense m'orienter sur un mix terre/eau/arcane et prendre le dps sur le matos, pur dps c'est vraiment frustrant (même en PVE, oui oui) parce qu'on crève vraiment beaucoup.

----------


## Phazon

Les canards en jupe balançant des boulettes de feu, vous savez quoi ? Vous nous manquez en RvR ! 

C'est aujourd'hui la classe qui nous fait le plus défaut dans nos rangs. Votre capacité à créer un mur d'AoE est unique et nécessaire pour de très nombreuses situations. 

Alors sortez du mode carpette, mettez-vous derrière les Gardiens forts et musclés et revenez nous éclairer de vos feux d'artifice !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je finis de monter mon voleur au 80 et je repasse sur la bête. Promis  ::'(:

----------


## kino128

Je suis seulement niv 30, principalement PVE (le peu de RvR que j'ai fait se réume à spammer la pluie de météores avant de mourir).
Je ne joue qu'au bâton/feu, 2-3-4 (5 en groupe quand il y a du monde) et en slot skills j'ai arcane blast / arcane wave / arcane power, et le trait qui réduit de 20% le CD des arcanes.
Je trouve que eau, air et terre me servent à rien (sauf le 4 baton de l'air pour la vitesse, et eau pour le 3 et 5 si vraiment il y a du monde).

Mon problème est que je peux pas encaisser de dégâts (3 coups maxi), mais que je mets 3 heures à tuer quoi que ce soit (pas de DPS non plus). Je ne switche jamais d'élément en combat parce que les DPS de eau air et terre sont tout nuls, et que si je les utilise pour du CC ou du soin, les effets sont terminés avant de pouvoir retourner faire des dégâts avec le feu, donc inutile. D'ailleurs c'est pour moi un gros problème de la mécanique de l'élèm : j'ai l'impression d'être équilibré pour utiliser tous les éléments en combat, mais en pratique le rapport CD/durée des effets fait que ça ne sert à rien.

Avec cette combinaison feu / bâton et les 3 sorts arcane, je suis à peu près sûr de pouvoir descendre un mob jusqu'à +1lvl avec au moins 50% de barre de vie, et éventuellement de survivre au 2ème. Je trouve les 3 sorts arcane quand même super bons pour monter le DPS, sans ça je vois même pas comment tuer un mob.

L'avantage de cette classe c'est que t'apprends vite à esquiver et à courir. Ils ont dû comprendre ça chez Anette, parce qu'ils nous ont filé une 3ème esquive gratuite (bâton feu 4), et il faut que je trouve un truc qui regen l'endurance.

Mais au final je m'acharne parce que j'ai commencé avec ça, mais elle est quand même bien pourrie cette classe.
Quand je vois ce que peuvent faire les guerriers/gardiens/envoût, j'ai l'impression de jouer comme si j'avais toujours 5 niveaux de retard : toujours sur le bord de la map, faire toujours bien gaffe de pas aggro un 2ème mob, m'enfuir ou mourir si j'ai pas l'initiative, et je peux pas aller dans une zone de mobs s'il n'y a pas déjà quelqu'un.

Je vais me trouver un sceptre à mon niveau et tester sceptre/dague, maintenant que je connais un peu le bâton. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois dague/dague, mais j'ai jamais survécu, à cause de la courte portée je peux pas courir assez longtemps et faire des dégâts en même temps.

Si vous avez des conseils pour roxxer en PVE, allez-y !

Edit : ah et aussi pour le skill elite. Là je viens de prendre les élémentaires, mais je trouve que ça casse pas trois pattes à une brique. Une minute avec, 2 minutes sans, ça permet pas de se promener dans une zone dangereuse (camp centaure par exemple), ça me donne juste plus de chances de survivre à un (voire 2 ?) add, si c'est pas en CD. Ce qui signifie le garder pour l'urgence, et donc ne pas l'utiliser.

----------


## FrousT

L'élémentaire en skill élite est le seul vraiment utile en PvE je trouve  :tired:  Surtout l'élem de terre qui tank du feu de dieu, même les gros boss en instance  ::P: 

Par contre je reste perplexe sur les stat à monté, privilégié puissance-précision-dégât d'altération (faire mal très vite pour avoir moins besoin de tanké) ou privilégié puissance-robustesse-vita (pour tanké un minimum même si je suis pas sur du résultat  ::(: )

Sinon hier j'ai fait les catacombes avec un pote lvl 35 nécro (moi lvl 80) et limite il résisté plus que moi au dégât d'altération et coup physique  :tired:  Pourtant j'ai quand même du stuff 80...

@Phazon : Sympa ton message de réconfort pour nous autres classe en mousse  ::lol::  Je suis motivé pour rejoindre vos rang, juste besoin de changer de serveur (actuellement mer de jade) et d'une petite initiation canard en RvR  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je joue Sceptre-Sceptre en solo principalement et ...


Wait what  ::huh:: 




> Les canards en jupe qui balançant des boulettes de feu, vous savez quoi ? Vous nous manquez en RvR !


T'inquiète, je vais te faire le 14 Juillet pour le reboot  :Cigare:  oooh yeah!


Je prendrais le temps de présenter mieux mon build mais pour résumer :Je ne garanti pas qu'il soit opti, c'est juste celui que j'ai développé pour ma façon de jouer.
En arme, *Sceptre/dague* la plupart du temps (PvE et 3W). J'aime cette polyvalence avec un peu d'AoE, si tant est qu'on sait les maîtriser (95% de mon temps de jeu), et de quoi faire du monocible (j'ai déjà réussi à dérouiller des warriors, élem, voleurs par exemple). J'ai eu le temps de bien lire les sorts (c'est con à dire mais essentiel pourtant), de parfaire mes combos (lancer un  comprendre comment les faire interagir, je faire des solo combo (enfin surtout le buff de puissance en feu ...).
Sinon *bâton* en 3W en défense/attaque de fort. Et oui je switche d'arme en 3W, contraignant mais me permettant d'être polyvalent en 3W et de m'habituer au bâton (que je trouve toujours faiblard). Après pour répondre à Phazon, un élem avec ses quelques AoE ça sert à rien à part joli. En revanche, ils doivent limite être dans le(s) même(s) groupe(s) pour s'organiser et faire de vrais wall de feu d'artifice groupés et efficaces (je veux bien tenter le truc au prochain reboot  :;):  ).
Pour ce qui est des *combos* d'équipe (les élem étant de supers initiateurs surtout en bâton), sauf groupe habitué et naturellement coordonné, je dirais bien que c'est aux autres joueurs de regarder les AoE posé et les bénéfices qu'ils peuvent en tirer avec leur propre finisher.

Pour les *traits* je mets 30 feu, 30 terre et 10 arcanes.
Se passer de puissance, est pour moi, un suicide. Résister ok, mais faut pas oublier de faire mal quand même, jouer que sur quelques conditions et le multi tag des AoE c'est trop peu. De plus les runes (que je n'ai pas sous la main, je mettrais à jour) pour augmenter les conditions feu sont un vrai atout vu comment je joue mon élem.
Ne rien mettre en défense non plus c'est la carpette assurée, ici la robustesse. Sachant que la terre augmente les conditions dmg (embrasement, froid, blind ...) de tous les éléments, et que ses runes comme les deux boubous (un à 50% HP et un auter à 25%HP) permettent un peu de défense de fuite. En même temps, vous pouvez plus maxxer vita/robu, mais si vous etes choppé et sous conditions, vous etes DEJA mort.
Et enfin les arcanes apportent un peu d'utilitaire bienvenue (rune pour enlever une condition toutes les x sec).

Pour les *armures*, je me dirigerais bien vers du puissance/condition/vita (si je me souviens bien) pour parfaire ma puissance de feu court (puiss) et long terme (condition), avec encore un regain de survivabilité.

Pour les *armes* ... baaah je m'en souviens plus  ::rolleyes::  (note to myself : à éditer).

Et arrêter de vous focus que sur un seul élément *bordayl*. Les sorts de l'élem sont pas full dégat (à l'inverse d'autres classes) mais il y a tellement de conditions que de ne pas tout utiliser c'est sous estimer gravement son potentiel de combat. Oui il faut se faire pousser un autre bras, mais pour (essayer) d'être efficace, c'est le prix à payer.
Avec sceptre/dague et bâton, entre les dégats+embrasement+régen stamina (dodge) du feu, les dégats+slow+blind+saignement de la terre, les dégats(plus léger certes)+bump+blind de l'air et enfin les dégats(encore plus faible)+froid+soin de l'eau, sans compter les divers bufff puissance/armure qui traine et ceux que j'ai pu oublier ... pour moi la messe est dite.

Alors oui je fait souvent carpette, mais c'est plus lié à ma façon de merde de jouer  ::ninja::  et de mes haillons toujours pas orange (oui j'ai honte), mais j'arrive à escape, faire mal quand même.

----------


## sparouw

> Wait what


Oui?


Jouer un seul élément de l'élé c'est clairement ça qui réduit sa puissance. Il faut switcher non-stop entre les éléments et faire claquer les conditions. Avant, j'étais obnubilé par la puissance et j'étais la carpette officielle de ma guilde. Depuis que je me suis re-build et que je chipote beaucoup entres les affinités, nos sorties se passent beaucoup mieux.

Par exemple, en Dague-Dague, il est possible de tuer, voir presque, un ennemi sans qu'il puisse faire quoi que ce soit. Il y a pas mal de skills qui immobilisent, aveuglent et réduisent la régen des skills ennemi.

En bâton c'est également la fête à la saucisse quand les ennemis sont packé. En arrivant dans un deuxième temps, on peut faire claquer le 5 Air - 2 Terre - 4,2 eau - 5,2,3 Feu. Et après on voit la différence.

Pour mes utilitaires j'utilise 3 sceau (Air-Terre-eau) avec le perck qui permet de garder l'effet passif quand ils sont enclenché.

----------


## FrousT

Il veux surement dire que "sceptre-sceptre" say po possible, mais sceptre-dague oui.

Après je suis d'accord un bon élém est un élém qui switch d'affinité selon les occasions pour être plus efficace.

----------


## Sin D

> Je suis seulement niv 30, principalement PVE (le peu de RvR que j'ai fait se réume à spammer la pluie de météores avant de mourir).
> Je ne joue qu'au bâton/feu, 2-3-4 (5 en groupe quand il y a du monde) et en slot skills j'ai arcane blast / arcane wave / arcane power, et le trait qui réduit de 20% le CD des arcanes.
> Je trouve que eau, air et terre me servent à rien (sauf le 4 baton de l'air pour la vitesse, et eau pour le 3 et 5 si vraiment il y a du monde).
> 
> Mon problème est que je peux pas encaisser de dégâts (3 coups maxi), mais que je mets 3 heures à tuer quoi que ce soit (pas de DPS non plus). Je ne switche jamais d'élément en combat parce que les DPS de eau air et terre sont tout nuls, et que si je les utilise pour du CC ou du soin, les effets sont terminés avant de pouvoir retourner faire des dégâts avec le feu, donc inutile. D'ailleurs c'est pour moi un gros problème de la mécanique de l'élèm : j'ai l'impression d'être équilibré pour utiliser tous les éléments en combat, mais en pratique le rapport CD/durée des effets fait que ça ne sert à rien.
> 
> Avec cette combinaison feu / bâton et les 3 sorts arcane, je suis à peu près sûr de pouvoir descendre un mob jusqu'à +1lvl avec au moins 50% de barre de vie, et éventuellement de survivre au 2ème. Je trouve les 3 sorts arcane quand même super bons pour monter le DPS, sans ça je vois même pas comment tuer un mob.
> 
> L'avantage de cette classe c'est que t'apprends vite à esquiver et à courir. Ils ont dû comprendre ça chez Anette, parce qu'ils nous ont filé une 3ème esquive gratuite (bâton feu 4), et il faut que je trouve un truc qui regen l'endurance.
> ...


C'est pas un jeu solo, trouve quelqu'un pour level up avec toi, de la guilde ou personne près de toi sur la map.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Les canards en jupe balançant des boulettes de feu, vous savez quoi ? Vous nous manquez en RvR !


Perso je reviens bientôt, j'ai été pve un peu histoire de me stuffer correctement.
Bon je me prends toujours les pieds dans tous les tapis que je croise, mais je tape un peu plus fort.

----------


## kino128

> régen stamina (dodge) du feu


C'est quoi celui là ?

----------


## sparouw

> Il veux surement dire que "sceptre-sceptre" say po possible, mais sceptre-dague oui.
> 
> Après je suis d'accord un bon élém est un élém qui switch d'affinité selon les occasions pour être plus efficace.



C'est pas vraiment une question de situation, c'est surtout qu'il *FAUT SWITCHER* pour maxer les dégâts et les conditions. Surtout avec l'aptitude des arcanes qui donne des auras à chaque changement d'affinité.

----------


## FrousT

Oué je suis aussi d'accord  ::P: 
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que quand ton groupe subis tu switch eau, quand t'aggro tout les élites de la terre tu switch air pour "contrôle" mais dans tout les cas même s'il n'y à pas besoin il FAUT SWITCHER pour comme tu a dit, profiter de l'étendu de sorts de Robert l'élémentaliste et non pas rester figé avec une seul affinité, je suis d'accord  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le coup du sceptre-sceptre, c'est juste que je connais pas cette combinaison d'armes  ::ninja::  ou alors j'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire  ::ninja::   ::ninja:: 





> régen stamina (dodge) du feu
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est quoi celui là ?


Le 3 du sceptre (le phénix ) accélère la récup d'endurance si le pigeon vous reviens dessus (aka vous avez pas trop bouger pendant son aller/retour) ... et apparemment il enlève les altérations (j'avais jamais remarqué tiens ...).
Au passage il fait des dégâts pendant le trajet aller, à l'explosion et pendant le trajet retour  ::wub::

----------


## sparouw

Je rectifie mon erreur. C'est plutôt Dague-Dague. Shame on me  :^_^:

----------


## Rhusehus

Oui, le pigeon de feu clean bien les altérations. En plus de faire des dégâts énormes à la hauteur du 5 de la dague. La spé Sceptre/Dague ça reste quand même un must pour les duel et le combat en petit groupe.

Petit retour sur les cantrip. Comme la dit Freuf, un trait en 10 eau procure les boons regen et vigor. Ils sont déja quasi indispensable pour la survivabilité, mais avec ça c'est juste indécent. Notamment le Cleansing Fire qui lave 3 alté, break un stun et inflige Burning en aoe autour. Si en plus on a mist form à côté c'est grand plaisir.  :B):  

Je n'ai pas été convaincu par les utilitaires arcanes, qui sont trop faibles a mon goût.

Par contre j'ai vu cité l'elem plus haut, mais faut noter qu'en pve on peut sortir les 2 et les faire tourner pour bien s'aider. Il faut surtout retenir que l'elem de glace (version ultime) lance des soins !!  :;): 

*Pour les armes invoquée :*

Ceux qui jouent baton uniquement (les flemmards comme moi), quand vous avez besoin d'un boost pour un duel en sPvP ou une charge en 3W, il y a l'espadon de feu qui est juste magique. C'est le burst de melee (600 range environ) qu'il vous manque avec le baton.

Si vous préférez garder l'ultime pour autre chose, vous pouvez aussi mettre une arme invoqué de coté.

Alors attention, elles sont extrêmement bourrines et procurent d'énorme burst, mais vous restez un elem en mousse : ne chargez pas avec le marteau tonnerre en melee si vous n'êtes pas spé cantrips, privilégiez la hache de lave dans ce cas.

Pour l'arc de glace il est particulier, son attaque de base est médiocre, mais procure un peut de soins. Par contre ses autres skills permettent de faire un gros burst, mais avec des CD très longs. Délicat a sortir en duel donc, il vaut mieux choisir le marteau ou la hache. Par contre en petit groupe, ils vaut largement le coup.

Concernant le bouclier de terre, c'est une arme quasiment anecdotique. Il est possible de réaliser de nombreux tricks avec, comme créer une simili-bulle de gardien pour bloquer un passage, ou attirer a soi sa cible, mais la portée de 600 empêche d'attraper les défenseur sur les rempart la plupart du temps. Il est parfois utile si vous avez un build avec des CD assez long et que le moment de gagner du temps se fait sentir.

C'est tous ce que je sait des armes invoqués, je vous conseille d'essayer au moins une fois de jouer avec pour sentir la chose si vous n'avez jamais été tenté. Vous verrez comme le marteau tonnerre c'est plaisir en mono cible !  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Les canards en jupe balançant des boulettes de feu, vous savez quoi ? Vous nous manquez en RvR ! 
> 
> C'est aujourd'hui la classe qui nous fait le plus défaut dans nos rangs. Votre capacité à créer un mur d'AoE est unique et nécessaire pour de très nombreuses situations. 
> 
> Alors sortez du mode carpette, mettez-vous derrière les Gardiens forts et musclés et revenez nous éclairer de vos feux d'artifice !




Ca me titille un peu, en plus en faisant du RvR avec le voleur j'ai dropé des trucs pas dégueux au lvl de mon elem.. tu me tentes.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Alors sortez du mode carpette, mettez-vous derrière les Gardiens forts et musclés et revenez nous éclairer de vos feux d'artifice !


A chaque fois que je viens en W3, je finis en carpette.
Après, c'est surement que je ne viens pas le soir et uniquement en journée.

Enfin, ya pas QUE l'élémentaliste qui peut créer des AoE efficaces : l'ingénieur a une portée de 1200m également pour certains skills et le ranger avec un arc roxxe son monde.

----------


## Dar

L'elem solo en PvE (vraiment solo, pas au milieu du bus qui zerg les DE) c'est la pire classe du jeu.

L'elem est vraiment une des classes les plus durs à jouer (hors bus j'entends)
L'elem fait peu de dégat mono.
L'elem est la classe la plus squishy (hors bunker build aka 0 dps)

Le dague/dague n'est viable nulle part. Certains obtiennent de bons résultats avec en RvR ou sPvP mais c'est excessivement dur à jouer (comparativement aux autres classes). 

En PvE la meilleure alternative reste le baton. Puisque l'elem doit kite 24/24 c'est absolument indispensable. En baton on a beaucoup de cc.

Les 2 endroits où l'elem brille réellement comparer aux autres classes c'est en donjon ou en RvR en mode support. Tu restes planqué bien à l’abri tu peux avoiner de la grosse AoE qui tachent et surtout t'es une vrai machine à zone de combo. 
Si t'as une team avec déjà beaucoup de zone de combo tu peux passer en sceptre//dague pour avoir des finishers. T'as toujours un peu de support, des AoE mais tu gagnes en blast finisher.

Mais vraiment j'ai levelé pas mal solo et souvent ca m'a bien pris le choux. T'es en mousse, obligé de kite les mobs, avec un dps faible. Le pire étant Orr ou la densité de mobs rend le kite impossible...

Malgré ca si je reste sur mon elem une classe vraiment up en comparaison des autres, c'est parceque je trouve le gameplay des switch super interessant à jouer. C'est pas facile, pas trés efficace mais trés dynamique.

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem.
J'arrive bientôt avec un mini pavé qui résume ce que je fais en élem  ::trollface::

----------


## kino128

Bon j'ai testé hier les conseils de Vaahn et Sparouw, sceptre-dague et rotation avec le bâton. Je suis pas encore assez familier avec sceptre-dague pour tester les rotations.

En rotation avec bâton en groupe, rien à dire, c'est beaucoup mieux que rester sur le feu (j'ai testé ta routine 5 Air - 2, 4 Terre - 4, 2 Eau - 5, 2, 3 Feu). En solo ça passe aussi, mais j'ai vraiment du mal à gérer mes déplacements/esquives en même temps, donc ça se passe moins bien qu'en restant feu + utilitaires d'arcane.

Sceptre-dague en feu seulement, ça passe en solo, mais je finis souvent avec une barre de vie proche de 0, à cause de la portée réduite et des CD des 345 sont un peu long pour un seul combat, si en plus j'ai pas les arcanes il me reste que la dent, c'est trop juste. La prochaine fois je tenterai les rotations.

J'ai aussi testé avec les 3 sceaux, je suis pas convaincu que c'est mieux que les 3 arcanes en combat, mais je vais insister. L'élém de terre tanke super bien en effet.

Bref merci pour vos conseils !

----------


## FrousT

Pareille pour les sceaux je suis super sceptique, ça doit avoir son utilité en sPvP peut être mais en PvE où ta 20 milles mobs sur toi je préfère les sorts d'arcane ou de survie qui semble plus efficace. 

Un retour de ce que vous utilisez comme sorts siou plé, plutôt que de débattre sur bâton/sceptre alors que c'est tellement obvious que le bâton c'est la vie  ::ninja::

----------


## freuf

La rotation que je fais en Sceptre/dague PVE c'est

- air 4 (charge), 2, 5 (on sort du cac) 3 (blind)

- terre 2 (on met l'armure le temps que l'ennemi revienne au cac) 4 (on le fout par terre) 5 (on channel le gros AOE) 3

- feu 4 (cercle) 3 (phenix) 2 (dent) 5 si besoin (apres que la dent tombe pour avoir le burn)

On peut aussi faire air - feu - terre pour monter les stacks de might avant, perso je trouve que ca change pas grand chose.

Le truc bien avec ces sorts c'est que les gros sorts de dommages sont des AOE (4-5 terre, 4-3-2-5 feu) donc qu'on prenne un mob ou 4 ca meurt aussi vite.

Bien sur faut intercaler eau pour les heal/armure si besoin et les cantrip si besoin aussi.

----------


## sparouw

> Le dague/dague n'est viable nulle part. Certains obtiennent de bons résultats avec en RvR ou sPvP mais c'est excessivement dur à jouer (comparativement aux autres classes). 
> 
> En PvE la meilleure alternative reste le baton. Puisque l'elem doit kite 24/24 c'est absolument indispensable. En baton on a beaucoup de cc..



Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord. Je me ballade tranquillement en PVE en D/D et je solote les vétérans sans m'énerver. 
En PVE(solo), la pire chose qu'on puisse jouer, c'est bâton et c'est là grosse erreur que beaucoup font et qui leur donne l'impression de rien faire. Le bâton, c'est fait pour le support et absolument pas le 1v1 (sauf si on aime passer des heures à kitter les mobs).

En D/D je fous énormément d'incapacités, donc je ne comprend pas le "Puisque l'elem doit kite 24/24 c'est absolument indispensable". Après, c'est clairement plus difficile à jouer qu'un archer en auto-attaque, mais c'est la partie jouissive du gameplay.


Pour les sceaux:

Terre: 90 de robustesse - 3S d’immobilisation. (permet de garder un mob dans un AOE s'il tente de fuir ou bloquer un poursuivant.)
Air: Vitesse augmentée de 10% - 5s d'aveuglement sur tous les ennemis sur un zone de 270m de la cible. (très utile quand on est entouré d’ennemis avant de claquer une petite zone)
Eau: enlève une alté toute les 10s - 6s de givres (toujours sympa d'avoir un boss ou autre qui recharge moins vite)

----------


## joban

Je suis en full berserker, je gagne 90% de mes duels (sauf mesmers bien sur...) et je n'ai aucun problème à survivre. Je joue D/D en solo ou petit groupe et bien sur bâton en bus défense/attaque de fort. Je peux assez facilement solo les camps de ravitaillements. J'ai fait les 3/4 des chemins explo des donjons avec ce set (avant j’étais en armure nécrophage). 

Je vais faire un guide surement plus tard dans la soirée (je suis aussi sur le mumble si vous voulez des conseils).

----------


## Carac

La régen c'est ce qui me semble être le plus impactant dans les nerfs, l'up du focus le rend légèrement plus intéressant, et l'up de la glyphe élémentaire en affinité de feu est vraiment bienvenu ! Bonne maj je trouve, plutôt équilibrée.

----------


## TonQ

> *LE MAGE BLANC*
> I need a Medic !
> 
> 
> 
> *Prologue*
> 
> Ce guide est une adaptation de celui de Mianhe, joueur sPvP de la Team Legacy.
> 
> ...


Salut salut !! Ce template est il toujours viable parce qu'il me parait bien alléchant ?  ::):

----------


## Carac

Oui il est toujours viable.

D'ailleurs tu peux jouer ce template avec à peu près toutes les armes ça reste efficace.
Personnellement je n'ai pas mis 10 points en terre au profit de 10 points en air pour avoir les auras qui appliquent fureur et rapidité (je joue doubles dagues).

Cependant si tu veux mon avis ce genre de build est sympa pour les fractales haut level et le 3W, mais doit un peu trop manquer d'efficacité pour le sPvP et les donjons:

- les donjons : toutes les classes ont leurs propres moyens de survivre et généralement si un personnage va au contact c'est qu'il est suffisamment costaud pour se le permettre, et ne nécessitera donc que peu de soins. Après n'ayant pas fait tous les donjons du jeu, il est possible que dans certains il soit nécessaire d'apporter du soutien au brutes de contact, mais de mon expérience les personnages fragiles (orientés dps donc) sont généralement à l'abri.

-sPvp : le heal c'est sympa mais c'est pas comme ça que tu vas capturer des points à mon avis. A voir ce que ça donne en défense des points mais je parierais pas dessus. Le Free for all est (je pense) complètement prohibé pour un build comme ça, vu que la moyenne de Q.I est d'environ 2.

Et faut pas rêver, le mec vends son build comme potentiellement offensif, mais le bâton ça tape vraiment lentement et pas fort (sauf build zerk mais là n'est pas la question).

Bon build de support cependant

----------


## purEcontact

> Et faut pas rêver, le mec vends son build comme potentiellement offensif, mais le bâton ça tape vraiment lentement et pas fort (sauf build zerk mais là n'est pas la question).
> 
> Bon build de support cependant


Non, personne ne le vend comme build offensif.
C'est un build de support utile du moment où on joue en groupe.
En random sPvP, c'est du ffa donc ça compte pas.

En donjon, hors fractal, c'est un build très efficace : les cac en mousse, c'est pas une légende urbaine.
Exemple typique : l'araignée d'asca. Elle pose du poison toutes les 20 secondes et avoir un elem eau qui dispel dès que ça pop (en mettant regen) c'est super agréable.
En fait, du moment où il faut un peu dispel ou qu'il y a de l'aoe, c'est le build de support par excellence.

----------


## TonQ

> Non, personne ne le vend comme build offensif.
> C'est un build de support utile du moment où on joue en groupe.
> En random sPvP, c'est du ffa donc ça compte pas.
> 
> En donjon, hors fractal, c'est un build très efficace : les cac en mousse, c'est pas une légende urbaine.
> Exemple typique : l'araignée d'asca. Elle pose du poison toutes les 20 secondes et avoir un elem eau qui dispel dès que ça pop (en mettant regen) c'est super agréable.
> En fait, du moment où il faut un peu dispel ou qu'il y a de l'aoe, c'est le build de support par excellence.


Ben nous jouons 3 personnes réguliérement : une protectrice, un guerrier et moi :D C'est pour ça que je voulais plus m'orienter support / heal

----------


## Carac

"Les dégâts se font sur la durée, ce qui s'ajuste bien avec votre survie : plus le combat dure, plus vous prenez l'avantage.
Eruption applique 6 secondes de saignement en aoe avec un CD de 6 secondes. 
Autant vous dire que vous pouvez faire pas mal de dégâts."

Faut pas se leurrer tu fais 0 dégâts. Mais oui je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est un bon build support, comme indiqué dans mon message précédent...

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour la remarque "en 3w ça passe" de Carac, non ça ne passe pas vraiment. L'équipement cleric est bien trop léger en vitalité pour soutenir un inc de nos jours.

Je peux aussi vous conseiller une alternative d'un point de vue équipement qui se base entièrement sur du puiss/robu/vita (armures + bijoux) avec un arme cleric et un sceau qui stack le healpower jusqu'à +250. On assaisonne le tout du trait à 10 points en air "5% de la précision convertis en healpower", une glace comme bouffe (6% vita + 4% robu en healpower) et l'huile de précision. Pour les runes je joue le triplé boon duration (eau sup x2, eau maj x2, moine sup x2)

On est au dessus de 3000 attaque, au dessus de 20k hp, au dessus de 2500 robu, un taux de critiques décent (~18% hors fury) et par contre un poil plus léger que le build proposé par purE en healpower (~1000).

C'est donc pas du tout négligeable offensivement  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour la remarque "en 3w ça passe" de Carac, non ça ne passe pas vraiment.


Si, en 3W, pour monsieur tout le monde, ça passe.

----------


## Ptit gras

Gloire à purEcon  ::lol::

----------


## Nessou

Faut pas trop leur en demander, c'est déjà assez dur pour eux d'utiliser des consommables, si en plus ils faut qu'ils jouent en réfléchissant et en ayant un peu d'attention au combat.

----------


## Zepolak

Je profite de mon passage sur ce topic où je ne connais rien à la classe en question pour signaler que le manque d'élémentaliste chez CPC en RvR est cruel.
Juste au cas où  ::):

----------


## Nessou

Ça va être le bon moment pour je monte le mien donc ?

----------


## Hasunay

C'est marrant j’étais entrain d'en monter un mais quand j'ai vu qu'on avait déjà masse elem dans la guilde j'ai pas poursuivis du coup.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a deux traîtres qui s'avèrent être elem  ::trollface::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Trois si tu comptes Koops  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

> Je profite de mon passage sur ce topic où je ne connais rien à la classe en question pour signaler que le manque d'élémentaliste chez CPC en RvR est cruel.
> Juste au cas où


En même temps, il manque de tout en RvR.  ::trollface::

----------


## Carac

> Pour la remarque "en 3w ça passe" de Carac, non ça ne passe pas vraiment. L'équipement cleric est bien trop léger en vitalité pour soutenir un inc de nos jours.


N'ayant pas trop d'expérience en 3W j'ai pas un avis vraiment éclairé mais bien entendu je n'espérais pas me passer de la vita, qui est vitale (LOL) en RvR d'après ce que j'ai compris  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Trois si tu comptes Koops


Koops aka Le traitre originel aka Judas  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Fhey

Bonjour tout le monde ou Coin-coin...

Alors de mon côté je joue mon élem au bâton principalement en PvE avec une grosse spécialisation en Buff (Régénération et charges de pouvoir) (10 en air / 30 en eau / 30 en arcanes) avec un stuff armure durée d'avantage et les rune d'altruisme qui vont avec. Des bijoux Cleric pour les accessoires et du puissance/robu/vita pour le reste. Cela me laisse une bonne capacité de heal avec 900 environ de puissance des soins avec des régen longue. Mais là ou c'est le plus rigolo, et pour les élem je le conseil vivement : équipez votre arme d'un cachet de combat conférant 3 charges de pouvoir à chaque switch d'armes / d'éléments. Avec vos combos perso et ceux du groupe tout le groupe tourne non stop avec 20 à 25 charges de pouvoir sans trop forcer grâce à un enchaînement simple : éruption / fontaine de lave / une esquive (30pts : esquive d'arcane) dedans / vague d'arcane / glyphe d'harmonie élémentaire (avec le fix 6 de l'altruisme : 3 pouvoir + fureur pendant 30sec)

Donc même en aillant un build plutôt orienté soin, la puissance d'attaque monte à environ 3200 + les altérations 1000. Certes on est loin d'un guerrier mais comme ce build fait partager de longs avantages... C'est génial !
Je joue aussi comme ça depuis en en McM et je dois dire que ça survit bien. et les CàC devant ne se plaigne pas de voir leur vie remonter... Par contre en 1 contre 1 là ça pêche un peu plus : on tombe personne mais en même temps personne ne nous tombe non plus (sauf à plusieurs)

Voilà je voulais vous faire partager cette orientation de l'Elem qui je croise bien peu mais qui pourtant se révèle bien utile en donjon / fractal / et monde contre monde...

----------


## Thimill

> Je profite de mon passage sur ce topic où je ne connais rien à la classe en question pour signaler que le manque d'élémentaliste chez CPC en RvR est cruel.
> Juste au cas où


**Bump**

Weeeee need elem' !
C'te reset déprimant à ce niveau là quoi !
"Allez, on me pose zones d'air et on balance de l'explosion dedans !"
**rajoutez ici une musique d'ascenseur pour patienter**
"Personne... ?"
**Musique d'ascenseur de nouveau**
"Bon bah on va se contenter des bannières hein..."

Rien que pour ça on a besoin d'elem'.  :Emo:

----------


## Guitou

Bah des zones d'air pas étonnant qu'il y en ait pas.  ::P: 

Sinon un build RvR pour un elem ça pourrait ressembler à quoi ?

----------


## Vaaahn

Ça dépend quel arme et quel rôle tu veux jouer  ::P: 
Healer, dps, scout ...

----------


## Thimill

Zone d'air ! Zone de foudre ! Les gens se doutent bien qu'il y a un lien j'espère !  ::P: 
Mais pour le coup, c'est qu'on avait vraiment pas d'elem' après check rapide de ceux qui suivaient.

----------


## Guitou

> Ça dépend quel arme et quel rôle tu veux jouer 
> Healer, dps, scout ...


Heal, soutien, DPS tout mais pas scout.

Là je suis spé PVE... On n'est jamais inutile en RvR mais je sens bien que c'est pas opti.

----------


## Vaaahn

Va falloir être un peu plus précis, tu peux pas être tout en même temps hein  ::rolleyes:: 

Pure healer, pure dps, un mix de tout ça? (ou autre)
Baton range où tu peux te permettre de rogner un peu sur ta survivabilité pour upper le heal, le dps ou autre chose.
Dague CàC où vita et robu sont essentiel pour pas faire carpette trop vite.

A toi de voir et on pourra te conseiller  :;):

----------


## Carac

> tout le groupe tourne non stop avec 20 à 25 charges de pouvoir sans trop forcer grâce à un enchaînement simple : éruption / fontaine de lave / une esquive (30pts : esquive d'arcane) dedans / vague d'arcane / glyphe d'harmonie élémentaire (avec le fix 6 de l'altruisme : 3 pouvoir + fureur pendant 30sec)


A savoir que maintenant seul la terre produit une explosion, il est donc nécessaire de switcher terre pendant/avant ton esquive  :;):

----------


## Guitou

> Va falloir être un peu plus précis, tu peux pas être tout en même temps hein


Oui j'imaginais bien ne pas pouvoir tout être en même temps.  :Emo: 
A priori ça serait plutôt au bâton, pour le reste je sais pas trop. Autant en PvE aucun soucis (tout est bon, tranquille, ça passe) mais dans une optique RvR j'ai vraiment du mal.
Tu as un exemple de build heal et un de dps ?

----------


## k4rmah

Houlalala, à la vue de pas mal de messages, cette profession est pérave (pas de dégat et prend la sauce) en PVE solo et loin d'être essentielle dans les autres mod. C'est fun à jouer au moins? Jouabilité, combo, toussa (j'ai joué un Guerrier et j'ai trouvé ça trop répétitif par exemple)

----------


## Lee Tchii

L'élémentaliste, c'est pas fait pour les fillettes  ::o:

----------


## k4rmah

Reprenons




> Que tu prennes un élémentaliste norn, asura ou humain (la race n'a pas d'importance, sauf pour les élites) tu disposes des invocations d'élémentaires. Un mineur et un majeur en élite. Je suis même étonnée que tu n'aies pas trouvé cette information dans le wiki ...
>  Ce ne sont pas des pets (invocation limitée en temps avec un cd) mais quand même. 
> Si tu joues humains, tu peux troquer l'élémentaire majeur contre les chiens de Bathalzar (tous les humains le peuvent) mais je les trouve moins intéressants.
>  Les norns eux se transforment en leur animal totem (et les autres aussi, ce qui est une hérésie du BG, alors qu'on te demande de choisir un totem, mais BREF !).
>  Les élémentaires de terre et d'eau tankent bien en effet. En prenant mineur et majeur, tu peux alterner les invocations pour les combats. Quand tu pourras te balader un peu, tu pourras grinder des objets d'invocation comme le sifflet de la hyène.
> 
> Je relis ton message et je me dis que tu es resté sur un modèle GW1. Dans GW2, toutes les classes sont viables en solo. D'ailleurs on est jamais vraiment en solo nul part en PvE. Il y a toujours du monde sur les cartes. Mais oui, toutes les classes sont viables en solo en PvE, même les élémentalistes. Il faut juste avoir l'habitude de jouer carpette avant le niveau 80 et l'équipement rare/exotique. Je l'ai fait, et je me baladais même à Orr avant le patch. C'était pas simple, je le reconnais. Mais c'était faisable.




---------- Post added at 12h11 ---------- Previous post was at 12h08 ----------

Je reste sur aucun modèle, je joue à aucun mmo :3! 
Sinon Trouvé!

J'vais tester la classe, si il y a des canards qui veulent reroll ou quoi ou qu'est-ce, je suis un noobito du mmo et j'vais poser 15k questions, je préviens au cas ou!

----------


## Maderone

Bah en PvE c'est plutôt utile un élem. Ca fait des combos, et chaque élément peut faire quelque chose de spécifique.
Je dirais que c'est plus en Pvp où il a du mal puisque la classe demande beaucoup de maitrise. En RvR tu te mets au baton et tu pluie de feu au milieu des ennemis, c'est pas dur  ::ninja:: . Non j'en sais rien, mais ça doit beaucoup se baser sur le teamplay. 

Moi perso, je n'aime pas beaucoup parce que tu es coincé dans une espèce de cycle en Pve. T'as une certaine liberté avec les 4 affinités, mais dès lors que tu sais comment jouer ta classe, ça à l'air de devenir quelque peu mécanique. Comme toutes les classes vont dire certains. 
Je m'y suis plus retrouvé dans le voleur ou encore l'ingé qui sont très souple. L'un permet le switch instantané et l'autre n'a pas de cd sur ses sorts principaux. 
Après l'élem fait quand même parti des classes les plus intéressantes du jeu, selon moi.

----------


## ergonomic

> Houlalala, à la vue de pas mal de messages, cette profession est pérave (pas de dégat et prend la sauce) en PVE solo et loin d'être essentielle dans les autres mod. C'est fun à jouer au moins? Jouabilité, combo, toussa (j'ai joué un Guerrier et j'ai trouvé ça trop répétitif par exemple)


Oula je prévois le pop d'un tygra d'ici peu !

En mcm spé double dague pour donner du tonus super nerveux à jouer faut pas arréter de switch d'élement. Sinon au baton pour faire du kikoolol dégat (15k par tick de météore sur le bus adverse c'est rigolo quand même).

L'attaque 1 en feu au baton ça donne ça et c'est en aoe  :;):

----------


## k4rmah

C'est toi le tygra  :tired:  !?

Formidable vu que j'ai aucune idée de l'ordre des pv ce nombre me met une gaule énorme!

Toute façon j'suis lancé sur cette profession, plus qu'une nuit de dl (@250 kbit/s..)

----------


## Tygra

Je suis pas là pour foutre la merde, mais non le Tygra c'est pas lui, et c'est pas moi non plus.
En fait tu cherches Ptit Gras.
Il va pop, t'en fais pas, il fait semblant d'être occupé, stou.

Au niveau 80, les PV vont de 15k à 30k en gros. Des fois moins même.

----------


## Knight of Iku

Pour avoir bientôt un élém 80 (71 gniark !) je confirme, c'est une classe très fun à jouer. Une classe qui t'apprend l'humilité et le respect du moindre mob pve en solo, et une classe qui va te faire surkiffer dès que tu commenceras à voir tous tes ennemis crever autour de toi comme des mouches, pleins de tick sur la gueule.

Mais, le temps de t'habituer à son gameplay sur la brèche (le mec se trimballe quand même en robe de chambre contre des dragons), tu vas peut-être connaitre quelques ragequits.
Dans tous les cas : le secret est dans le switch d'affinités. Stou.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu comptes monter un mage, d'accord.
Mais lequel ?  ::ninja:: .

En fait, pourquoi tu veux monter élémentaliste plutôt que nécro ou envoûteur ?
Si ta réponse c'est "je veux lancer des boules de feu", alors le choix de l'élémentaliste est évident.
Si, en revanche, c'est "je veux faire beaucoup de dégâts" alors on risque d'avoir une discussion  ::P: .
Je pense que ça aidera les canards qui te veulent du bien (donc tout le monde sauf moi  ::trollface:: ) à te conseiller.

----------


## Sephil

@pure : PvE, full zerk, elem = le plus gros DPS du jeu. Y a pas de discussion là dessus, même les war font pâle figure.  :;): 
Et le must c'est qu'il y a 2 spec qui peuvent prétendre à ce rang : S/D Lightning hammer et staff. Les 2 sont complémentaires d'ailleurs. Si un jour tu as l'occase de run un groupe full elem zerk full opti, tu verras : 4 elems au marteau qui font du blind et du combo explo en permanence dans les zones de feu du 5eme qui joue baton. CAYPAYTAY ! :D

En McM spé bus, idem, un bon elem qui sait bien se placer et quand balancer la purée, ça change totalement le fight.  ::P: 

Si tu veux du dommage monstrueux, go elem. On garantit pas ta survie, par contre.  ::):

----------


## k4rmah

Alors kikidur gros dps j'men fiche (un peu). J'aime plutôt buff mes ami(e)s (pas heal hein  ::ninja::  ) et stun, control les méchants :3

Autres raisons c'est aussi que j'ai monté un Guerrier Charr il y a 1 ans, j'ai du m'arrêter vers le lvl 20 car #1 c'était pas fun à jouer (répétitif et trop monocible), #2 j'avais pas trouver de coupaing avec qui jouer..  ::'(:

----------


## ergonomic

bah toujours pour buff et contrôle je dirais hum ... l'élem. En baton ya du controle sympa (cage d'air, 4 eau, 4 terre et 5 terre par exemple). Avec la bonne spé tes changements d'affinité buffent tes potes. 
Dans une optique buff et contrôle je trouve l'elem très bon. Dans une optique pur contrôle le necro reprend l'avantage je trouve

----------


## Maderone

> @pure : PvE, full zerk, elem = le plus gros DPS du jeu. Y a pas de discussion là dessus, même les war font pâle figure. 
> Et le must c'est qu'il y a 2 spec qui peuvent prétendre à ce rang : S/D Lightning hammer et staff. Les 2 sont complémentaires d'ailleurs. Si un jour tu as l'occase de run un groupe full elem zerk full opti, tu verras : 4 elems au marteau qui font du blind et du combo explo en permanence dans les zones de feu du 5eme qui joue baton. CAYPAYTAY ! :D
> 
> En McM spé bus, idem, un bon elem qui sait bien se placer et quand balancer la purée, ça change totalement le fight. 
> 
> Si tu veux du dommage monstrueux, go elem. On garantit pas ta survie, par contre.



T'as pas une vidéo de lupicus comme ça, ou autre ?

----------


## Leybi

Ce serait quoi votre stuff idéal pour un élé bâton en bus ? Soldat ? J'aimerais me faire un stuff chevalier pour tenter le roam dague/dague, je me demande si ça passerait en bus aussi. Ah et le céleste est apparement assez opti, en tout cas sur les bijoux...  Mais vu le nerf qui se profile, je suppose que je garde mes bijoux Soldat ?

----------


## Sephil

En bus, si t'es vraiment très couillu et surtout très réactif, t'as des mecs qui jouent full zerk et c'est un carnage ! :D

Sinon t'as la compo actuelle de Cellofrag des ELY qui est un mix de Cavalier, valkyrie, et un peu de céleste qui donne ce genre de résultat : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fREHp3xoWb4&hd=1

Oublie le soldat. C'est vraiment juste pour aller faire du support dans la ligne CaC en D/D. En élé baton, sur vizu faut taper fort parce que c'est clairement pas tes gardiens qui font mal au spam 1 baton.  ::P: 

Chevalier pour roam... meh... :/ Si tu croises un voleur il pourra quand même te depop en 1 seul combo si tu fais pas gaffe, un guerrier te fera toujours très mal, pareil pour un gardien méditations, mais toi t'auras pas assez de dommages pour contre attaquer.

Dans tous les cas attends de voir le prochain équilibrage (on est toujours pas sûrs que ce sera demain), mais à l'heure actuelle les spé que j'ai vu marcher en roam, c'est S/D full glass "tu tues en premier ou bien tu meurs" :D Ou alors un espèce de build semi tanky condi en D/D où tu maintiens une pression permanente avec des dommages légers + de la brulure/du bleed.
Après y a le classique D/D surpertank qui est là juste pour troll parce qu'il a des dommages de moustique, et niveau troll y a de toutes façons bien mieux en voleur/mesmer.


@ Mad : un solo en 4 minutes ça te va ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vyKIIKsSNs
Pas trouvé de vidéo de speed kill en elem.
Mais ce qui fait un fight très rapide sur lupicus c'est le reflect, donc en elem tu battras jamais le record.
D'ailleurs le record absolu c'était pendant les quelques heures avec le trait dommages de chute buggué du mesmer :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf_L16XMl3Y

----------


## Tynril

Lupicus full elem, 17 secondes : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...list_17s_kill/  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Salut c'est moi le Tygra  ::ninja:: 

Je rejoins Sephil sur tous ses commentaires, il connait très bien la classe.
L'elem c'est sans aucun doute ce qu'il y a de plus technique à jouer sur GW2, d'où une impression d'impuissance sur les posts d'il y a un an, mais c'est aussi ce qu'il y a de plus fort actuellement en PvE (de peu) et en McM (de loin). Je parlerais plus du McM c'est mon domaine.

Quand tu sais jouer Elem, c'est très difficile de repasser sur les autres classes tellement le gameplay est simpliste. Par contre t'as le combo plus faible armure/plus bas hp du jeu. C'est à double tranchant.
Maintenant les élems tu peux les jouer tank et t'auras pas de problème de survie. C'est une hérésie mais tu peux mettre les stats que tu veux et ça marche  ::o: 

La mode est plutôt au DPS violent avec cette classe, et cela même en McM depuis "pas si longtemps que ça". C'est simple il n'y a aucun équivalent en termes de kikiméter pour taper du bus. Je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il y ait une classe qui possède la moitié de notre dps théorique.
Au niveau du contrôle on reste sur une classe très bien lotie avec une foule d'altérations de mouvement.
Et pour buffer les collègues, c'est la meilleur classe pour donner des charges de pouvoir, tu peux jouer des builds qui permettent perma regen/prot/swiftness sur 5 personnes, tu peux jouer des spés perma fury/25 might. Bref à part l'égide, on fait tout (même de la stab de zone mais c'est pas la mode).

Bref yabon, un nerf indirect arrive bientôt en McM avec un équipement qui change un peu mais _c'est totalement mérité_.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Lupicus full elem, 17 secondes : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...list_17s_kill/


DO WANT !
Mais comment font-ils ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Leybi

Merci à vous. En fait je suis presque full Zerk là  ::ninja::  avec 3 bijous PVT, et lors du reset et hier je me suis quand même fait dépop plusieurs fois par des voleurs en 1sec. Alors clairement j'étais mal placé etc, mais bon je me demandais si j'avais pas trop abusé sur le stuff zerk  ::P:  Je vois que c'est juste moi qui doit m'améliorer.

Deuxième petite question, c'est quoi les runes à la mode ? (toujours pour bâton/bus). J'utilise 2 superior water, 2 major water et 2 superior monk comme reliquat du build max durée des enchantements qui était op y'a pas mal de temps mais c'est peut être plus très opti.

edit: et genre ça Sephil c'est pas top comme build roam ? Parce que ça a l'air super fun !

----------


## Maderone

> Lupicus full elem, 17 secondes : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...list_17s_kill/


Nan je voulais dire, avec le marteau d'air, comme Sephil a dit quoi. C'est clair qu'avec l'espadon, personne peut battre ça !

----------


## ergonomic

> Merci à vous. En fait je suis presque full Zerk là  avec 3 bijous PVT, et lors du reset et hier je me suis quand même fait dépop plusieurs fois par des voleurs en 1sec. Alors clairement j'étais mal placé etc, mais bon je me demandais si j'avais pas trop abusé sur le stuff zerk  Je vois que c'est juste moi qui doit m'améliorer.
> 
> Deuxième petite question, c'est quoi les runes à la mode ? (toujours pour bâton/bus). J'utilise 2 superior water, 2 major water et 2 superior monk comme reliquat du build max durée des enchantements qui était op y'a pas mal de temps mais c'est peut être plus très opti.
> 
> edit: et genre ça Sephil c'est pas top comme build roam ? Parce que ça a l'air super fun !


La vidéo ressemble à un bon vieux 0/10/0/30/30 ou 0/20/0/20/30 et en roam c'est toujours assez efficace.

Dans le cadre du roam je dirais que tes rune sont bonne mais je préfère 6 voyageur pour avancer un peu  ::P: 
Pour bus je joue avec full érudit pour ma part de façon à avoir en baton +10% dmg qui s'ajoutent aux +50% dmg du build (+70% si cible < 33% de vie). Full divinité se fait bien en bus (mais c'est cher !) de même que les runes voyageur.

Pour le stuff, full celeste est une valeur sure autant en roam qu'en bus. Pour ma part je suis en 3 celeste + 3 zerk et 4 bijoux cavalier 2 valkyrie. Alors je suis une craquotte en bus mais c'est bien plus drôle que de traverser le bus adverse sans verser une goutte de sueur. En baton cela reste assez safe si on se place correctement (un asura est ici préférable pour passer inaperçu  :;):  ).

Pour Lee tchii, il abusent du bug du 4 espadon collé à un mur sans target. C'est sympa pour taper les portes en bois en mcm aussi. Ou mieux quand on impacte un bus collé à un mur/porte c'est un massacre



Donnez moi le pc du type de ta vidéo il filme avec 0 ralentissements sniff !

----------


## Maderone

> Merci à vous. En fait je suis presque full Zerk là  avec 3 bijous PVT, et lors du reset et hier je me suis quand même fait dépop plusieurs fois par des voleurs en 1sec. Alors clairement j'étais mal placé etc, mais bon je me demandais si j'avais pas trop abusé sur le stuff zerk  Je vois que c'est juste moi qui doit m'améliorer.


Tu sais tes alliés, ils sont pas là pour faire du dégât, mais pour te rez quand t'as fini de faire du dégât. Enfin moi, c'est ma philosophie en donjon  ::ninja::

----------


## k4rmah

Ou trouve t'on des builds pour les professions, qui guide pas mal dans tout ce bouzin, suivant ce que l'on cherche (dps, control, patatipatata..) (entre l'arme à choisir et les aptitudes, etc..?)!
Et sinon quels artisanats on conseil en général? Artificier et tailleur?!

----------


## Ptit gras

L'artisanat ça a zéro impact donc prend ce qui te plaît.
Les builds je dirais forum officiel rubrique élémentaliste.

@Leybi : son build est quand même vraiment trop défensif pour du roaming je pense  ::P:

----------


## ergonomic

Cest vrai qu'avec Tygra on a une vision assez bourrin de l'élem et j'aime bien ça  ::wub::

----------


## Sephil

> Merci à vous. En fait je suis presque full Zerk là  avec 3 bijous PVT, et lors du reset et hier je me suis quand même fait dépop plusieurs fois par des voleurs en 1sec. Alors clairement j'étais mal placé etc, mais bon je me demandais si j'avais pas trop abusé sur le stuff zerk  Je vois que c'est juste moi qui doit m'améliorer.
> 
> Deuxième petite question, c'est quoi les runes à la mode ? (toujours pour bâton/bus). J'utilise 2 superior water, 2 major water et 2 superior monk comme reliquat du build max durée des enchantements qui était op y'a pas mal de temps mais c'est peut être plus très opti.
> 
> edit: et genre ça Sephil c'est pas top comme build roam ? Parce que ça a l'air super fun !


Alors rapidement comme ça, sans regarder vraiment dans le détail. Les extraits où il est en groupe c'est très bien. D/D tanky c'est un très bon troll dans un groupe de roam, surtout qu'avec lui y a un guard et un war, qui sont jamais des cibles prioritaires et un mesmer qui joue probablement une spé roaming et disparait tellement souvent que c'est bien plus simple de focaliser l'elem.

Après pour les extraits solo, et sans vouloir le dénigrer, il joue vraiment bien, ses rotations sont faites au bon moment, il fait pas d'excès de dodge inutile, c'est efficace et précis, mais les gars qu'il a en face... OH MY GOD...  :tired:  Entre le premier guerrier en runes de vampirisme (ou le cachet vol de vie après swap) qui joue même pas le signe de soin, et qui a bien failli faire la pire connerie possible et aller se stack sur le 4 espadon dans le coin ^^, le trio voleur mobilité 0 + ranger longbow "met sa zone n'importe où et spam auto-attack lolololol" + elem flèche verte, ou encore les voleurs idiots sur la senti en mode "je bouge pas, j'ai peur de rien" quand il channel son churning earth...
Des vidéos comme ça, si t'as un semblant de skill, c'est pas dur à faire.  ::P: 

Bref, c'est un bon build tanky. Lui arrive à jouer vraiment offensif et maintenir une bonne pression quasi permanente. (Tu noteras aussi qu'il a les 2 types de stacks McM donc c'est minimum rang 230 pour gagner encore en survie et monter un peu le dps. Et aussi qu'il a tout le temps ses consos actifs. Encore une fois ça n'enlève rien au joueur, mais ça peut faire toute la différence.)

Dans une optique de roam en groupe, je te dirais : hésite pas, fais son build.
Si tu veux faire du solo, dès que tu vas croiser un vrai joueur, la seule chose à faire avec son build c'est essayer de fuir. (A noter que pour l'instant quel que soit ton build, en elem cette affirmation est quasiment toujours vraie :D)

Personnellement mon build elem est comme ça : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fEAQJAr...IqWlETIABjBA-w
Je t'ai mis exactement tout ce que j'ai (les pièces encore exos en exo).
Le 20/20 à la fin c'est un choix difficile, j'aime aussi le 10/30 pour les esquives d'arcane qui est un des traits les plus puissants de l'elem, mais en McM, je me sauve plus souvent les miches avec le heal+cleanse sur le swap eau qu'avec les esquives (la faute à tous ces fichus guerriers hammer/GS qui ont le trait immo sur cripple).
Dans les utilitaires, ne pas prendre bouclier d'arcane c'est impensable imho. Armure de la terre, même avec la réduction de CD qu'ils ont prévu dans la prochaine balance, ça ne lui arrive pas à la cheville (en roam, je précise, en bus c'est une autre histoire).
L'élite c'est espadon en permanence pour la fuite si tu over-agro du noob en face. :D Je switch rapidement sur le glyphe d'elem quand je vois que je vais faire un vrai 1v1 (à invoquer en air pour du random stun de temps en temps :3)

Après le seul vrai conseil valable en elem, c'est de jouer et d'adapter le build à ta façon de jouer au fur et à mesure.
Je l'avais déjà dit sur le chan guilde une fois, quelqu'un avait suggéré de regarder le forum de team paradigm pour des bons builds en elem, mais c'est vraiment pas une bonne idée. Phantaram et Zoose, c'est juste un autre niveau, et prendre leur build quand tu n'as pas leur niveau c'est pas adapté du tout.

La spé S/D ça fait des dommages monstrueux quand tu arrives à bien monter ta might pendant le combat, et si tu arrives à lock un mec dans un full burst feu, il est mort. Mais c'est hyper fragile, et arriver à maintenir la pression quand tu joues défensivement c'est aussi beaucoup plus dur qu'en D/D.
Fais des tests en BG en PvP avant de te lancer à acheter des tonnes de stuffs différents.

Et pour tous ceux qui envisagent du céleste, n'oubliez pas que le %crit se prend un nerf de 40% de plus que le zerk. Donc en l'état actuel de leur annonce, ça va devenir de la grosse daube. :x







> Nan je voulais dire, avec le marteau d'air, comme Sephil a dit quoi. C'est clair qu'avec l'espadon, personne peut battre ça !


L'espadon fait partie du gameplay elem. Tu peux pas compter sans. ^^ Le marteau c'est pour pas rester inactif quand t'as pas d'espadon, et pour vider le trash mob sur le chemin vers le boss.  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour info son build au monsieur est le suivant : http://en.gw2skills.net/editor/?fEAQ...jIqWbDTGAmxA-w

Et 


> céleste[...]ça va devenir de la grosse daube


Oui et non. Pour du roaming c'est déjà pas/plus à la mode, pour du bus ça restera un équipement de choix au vu du rôle qu'à l'élem. Bon avec Ergo on changera les runes de divi en un truc plus bourrin je pense  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ya quoi de plus bourrin que divinité ?  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

On verra ce qu'ils feront de divinité quand le patch degats crit/ferocité sortira  ::):

----------


## ergonomic

runes érudit. C'est ce que j'ai équipé  :;): 

J'ai essayé le sceptre, j'arrive vraiment pas (enfin surtout le partie feu qui est d'un lent je trouve). J'ai vu des vidéo de types qui gèrent parfaitement (mazdira par exemple avec des engages ou ça perfect un type en 3 sec) mais je prefere D/D avec un stuff bourrin ou je subit une pression folle mais je distribue tellement sévère que ça vaut le coup  :B): 

(sur mon set un peu plus "tanky" je suis en voyageur)

----------


## Ptit gras

Le sceptre faut pas l'utiliser en roaming solo. Si t'as 1 ou 2 potes pour cc un petit pack de 4/5 tu fais strike  :Cigare:

----------


## ergonomic

ouais fait un debuff necro/mesmer et un 5 marteau gardien quoi. (je vais m'y essayer un peu en essayant la vision de sephil)

On essai quand ? (et c'est quand qu'on roam comme on avait pu faire ?)

----------


## Sephil

> Le sceptre faut pas l'utiliser en roaming solo. Si t'as 1 ou 2 potes pour cc un petit pack de 4/5 tu fais strike


Ah pourtant c'est super puissant en 1v1. Mon build c'est le contre parfait aux voleurs qui savent pas trop jouer. :D

Je trouve au contraire que la dague est bien mieux adaptée au roaming petit comité.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben je vois la dague meilleure en 1v1 que le sceptre et les deux armes équivalentes en groupe de 2/3/4/5...
Tout le truc du sceptre c'est d'arriver à coller son DT+phoenix, et même après un updraft ça passe pas sur les mecs qui bougent. Après le fufu qui te lâche pas le slip, ouais tu le fais courir en rond dans ton combo en lui jetant des blinds à la volée...

----------


## Sephil

Non non, pas du tout.

Le DT+phoenix c'est pas la principale source de DPS.
L'updraft + fire combo ça marche uniquement pour la DT. En général le gars dodge immédiatement en se relevant et le phoenix ne fait qu'un combo explo dans la zone de feu.
Ca m'arrive même de m'en servir juste pour buff. Bien sûr c'est jouissif quand ça passe, et ça scelle définitivement le fight... :D

Mais le DPS continuel se fait en air : 2 -> channel ton 1 -> switch, le 1 d'air tick toujours, il crit -> re switch air et tu reboucles. C'est aussi comme ça que tu peux maintenir la pression quand tu joues défensif, c'est qu'entre chaque switch, tu repasses en air pour le proc du trait mineur + le 2.
Ce que les gens ont tendance à oublier, c'est que le switch, le 2 et le 3 en air sont instant, et qu'ils n'interrompent pas ton sort en cours de channel.
Le nombre de fois où en terre je suis en train de channel churning earth, le mec d'en face essaie de me sauter dessus pour l'interrompre, mais je suis déjà en air et je le blind. Il finit par se manger le proc du trait mineur + le 2 air + le 5 terre en l'espace d'une seconde. C'est très souvent du one shot.
Et le must c'est qu'avec lightning flash c'est un combo qui marche même à distance.

PS : Tu as aussi le 1+fire grab en feu pour aller finir un mec au contact quand il est en mode retraite totale.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai pas l'habitude de jouer fresh air en fait, puisque je fais presque jamais de spvp, du coup je comparais les 2 sets d'arme sans question de traits  ::P:

----------


## ergonomic

Je test actuellement ton build Sephil mais le prob que j'ai c'est que c'est très monocible (et mon fouet à 2 x 3.5k en ae me manque).

Si tu es dispo sur le jeu pour me conseiller un peu plus sur la façon d’appréhender la spé (j'ai pris le coup du 1 air 2 air / switch crit / reswitch air etc mais c'est le reste ou ça coince)

----------


## Sephil

Ben c'est basiquement ça.  ::P: 

Comme tu peux revenir immédiatement en air qui est ta source principale de DPS, c'est beaucoup plus situationnel qu'en D/D où t'as 3 ou 4 rotations classiques selon l'évolution du fight.

En situation initiale, j'engage en air avec un premier burst pour voir à quel point la cible est tanky ou squishy.

Si elle est squishy, je m'attends à ce qu'elle fasse bien mal, donc je switch en terre pour caler le buff d'armure du 2, et mettre un premier blind avec le 3 avant de reswitch en air. C'est le genre de combat qui va vite en général, faut essayer de garder l'initiative, donc pas trop se focaliser sur la rotation stack might, plutôt utiliser ton updraft pour placer parfaitement ton phenix et doubler ses dommages, penser au 4-5 en terre qui s'utilise comme en D/D, et bien blink sur ta cible s'il bouge.
La dent du dragon te sert plus à zoner quelqu'un en fait quand tu te bats sur un point, comme le 2 en eau d'ailleurs (toujours penser à poser un petit 2 pendant que tu fais une rotation soin en eau).

Si elle est tanky, j'aborde le fight direct par une rotation might, donc dent dragon -> rush sur le mec -> cercle de feu -> phenix -> terre (esquive dedans si tu prends la version 30 en arcane) -> 4-5 (arcane shield si le mec te met trop de pression pendant que ça channel, ou repasser en air et coller le blind instant si il veut juste t'interrompre). Après le temps de récupérer le combo, tu fais 1 ou 2 passages en air, via la flotte, et tu recommences.
En général c'est le genre de joueurs qui se met à courir pour temporiser quand tu lui mets trop cher, donc garder le combo RTL updraft (ou blink updraft qui est moins facilement repérable si le mec est assez bon pour dodge) pour le moment où il commence à être en galère et enchaîner sur un nouveau combo DT.

Quand tu es forcé d'utiliser ton heal, pour pas laisser 3 secondes et demie de répit à l'adversaire, penser à passer en air et lancer un 2 (+ éventuel blind si c'est une saleté de guerrier marteau qui veut t'interrupt).

Si tu joues le build en PvP, go amu zerk + joyau valk, le céleste c'était juste viable avec la masse de stats d'un stuff pve.
Rappelle toi quand même que l'elem c'est vraiment la classe du bas en ce moment sur GW2, donc ne t'attends pas non plus à des miracles, genre battre un war hambow sur son point, ou engager du 1v2 et gagner... ^^

Et après, si t'es vraiment à l'aise, tu peux partir sur le dernier changement de Phantaram, 0/30/10/0/30, avec le trait 10% quand tu es en range <600. M'enfin comme déjà dit, lui il est à un autre niveau, il joue glyphe de soin et il se place tellement bien que ça lui suffit. :D

On peut voir en jeu si tu veux à l'occase. 

PS : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex7Bt8faeBQ
C'est super vieux, mais c'est en gros cette MàJ là avec l'introduction de fresh air qui m'a donné envie de jouer S/D. Il explique un combo avancé à 13:30 dans sa vidéo (bon évidemment j'ai jamais réussi à caser ça en entier en combat, mais ça montre un peu la puissance potentielle de l'elem ^^).

----------


## Sephil

http://www.twitch.tv/phantaram/b/499895706

Tiens Ergo, un bon stream vaut mieux que 10 longs discours.  ::): 
Il lance GW2 vers 2h38 minutes dans la vidéo. C'était probablement le meilleur elem S/D du jeu en PvP, bon après il découvre un peu le McM donc il a des réactions très drôles à certains moments...  ::P: 
Quand tu le vois jouer, t'as vraiment pas l'impression que l'elem est aussi faible à l'heure actuelle, et pourtant... x)

----------


## ergonomic

je regarde ça. Par contre il joue avec 30 arc et moi je joue avec 10 terre (+10% dmg) 10 eau (+10% dmg) 10 arc (bcp plus bourrin :D)

Edit : après visionnage, bordel c'est vraiment ça : on l'impression que c'est facile. Alors il joue bcp contre des mer de jade qui sont mais d'une nullité totale. Mais des fois il te sort de ces burst avec un stuff pourtant très tanky. Il est fort le type et pas de stuff de fou ni de buff mcm respect.

Alors que moi je rage non stop sur les war qui fuient et les rogues perma fufu ^^

----------


## ergonomic

une courte vidéo très très sympathique pour le S/D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz-VAsoC9Ls

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'arrive pas à me décider entre D/D et S/D  ::sad::

----------


## Maderone

S/D mec !
De rien  ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

pour en faire quoi ? Si c'est pour pex peu importe mais pour le reste ça change pas mal.
S/D c'est le plus gros burst mono cible
D/D beaucoup d'ae que tu peux spam

perso avec quasi le même stuff je change souvent de l'une à l'autre donc je te conseille de faire les 2  :;):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ah cool, c'est justement la question que je me posais. J'avais peur qu'une spécialisation rende l'un ou l'autre obsolète.
Par contre j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir tant d'AOE que ça en D/D (sachant que les plus grosses AOE sont surtout sur la main gauche).

----------


## ergonomic

le 3 feu, (le 2 feu touche plusieurs cibles), le 4 feu et le 5 aussi touchent plusieurs cibles.
le 1 air est très puissant en ae et il touche plusieurs cible (il tape 2 coups par attaque et en ae)
le 2 eau, le 3 eau (qui va être up et etre un combo coup de grace explo bientôt)
le 2 terre et le 4 et 5.

ça fait pas mal d'ae non ?  ::P: 

un petit enchaînement de base en D/D sur un mob ou un pack de mob : 4 air, ensuite le 5 et le 3 pdt le 5 / switch feu, 3 feu. Si là il reste bcp de vie aux ennemis tu peux enchaîner par le 2 feu pour pouvoir poser le 5. Sinon si tu va continuer sur d'autre mob le 4 feu / switch terre pour le 4 comme ça tu t'es buff pouvoir et tu repasse air pour taper les suivants.

tu dois déja le savoir mais au cas ou : tous les sorts instantannés sont utilisables pdt l'incantation ou la canalisation d'autres sort et comme en élem des instantannés yen a tout plein bah tu peux cumuler des actions en quelque sorte

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Merci beaucoup pour les explications  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Sinon en jouant voleur t'aurais pas eu ce problème existentiel... 
Dague spam 2 ou épée spam 3. C'est comme ça que ça joue à haut niveau  ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

mad il est nul c'est moi qui doit le taunt sur le spam 2 normalement. il me coupe la mauvaise herbe sous le pieds

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon, je commence à gérer le perso et ça devient de plus en plus amusant à jouer. Je suis resté en D/D, je trouve ça plus fun.

----------


## Nessou

Up avec le build optimisé du moment en PvE :
- Vous faites chier à prendre mon marteau !
- I am Thor !
- Bâton, quand vous n'avez pas besoin de fournir beaucoup de pouvoir

----------


## Anonyme220622

Hello ! un petit passage pou vous dévoiler le build elem tank que je monte actuellement:
Double dague, un stuff full robu + runes vita / guérison
en utilitaire: Sceau de resto + sceau de terre + armure de terre + sceau de l'eau
en elite: elementaires -> a n'activer qu'en terre.
pour les aptitudes, 20 feu, 30 terre, 20 eau.

mon combo fétiche: (pve / dj)
je me mets en air. 4 + 5, je passe en feu, 3 + 4 + 2 + 5, je passe en terre, 4 + 5 + 2 + esquive + Elementaire + 3 + 3, je repasse en feu si le pack n'est pas tombé.

En général, un cycle fait le boulot, sachant que y'a le reste du groupe qui fait son taff. et niveau vie, ça passe tranquillement. si jamais, ne pas hésiter a passer en eau après terre, 2 + 5 + 4 puis recommencer le cycle a partir de feu. ça permet de gagner du temps pour les CD. je cale les utilitaires quand j'en ai besoin.

Alors je vous vois venir avec vos trolls comme quoi ça tient pas la route ^^ . Mais perso j'adore le jouer comme ça. Je le couple aussi avec un sceptre + focus mais je les utilise rarement (surtout utile contre des boss en dj, une fois que l'élementaire est posé, on peut passer sur S/F puisque plus vraiment besoin de garder l'aggro, ca fait ses dégats avant de recommencer un cycle complet en D/D, ne pas oublier de passer air avant de mettre le mode S/F). en gérant les esquives et en bougeant beaucoup, c'est LE gameplay qui poutre a mes yeux. limite faut être plus réactif que les voleurs. 
pour plus de dps, on peut mettre l'espadon de feu en elite, c'est plutôt sympa, mais ça dépends de ce qu'on affronte.

Tout commentaire est le bienvenu  ::):

----------


## Nessou

Ça sera mon seul commentaire :

----------


## Anonyme220622

Certes, mais le but de mon build c'est pas de faire pleuvoir l'enfer 20 fois par secondes. mais bien de tanker en pve/dj. Je joue avec mes potes, on a notre groupe de 5 et on est des casu  ::):  quand je dis dps correct, je parle de faire du dégat le temps de vider ses comp d'arme S/F avant de repasser sur du tanking.

----------


## revanwolf

Perso en elem ,j'utilise ce build et en général je me démerde pas trop mal(sauf quand cela fait 3 mois que je l'ai pas joué,la ça picote).

sachant qu' hormis l'armure de terre le reste est changeable(avec quelque changement de trait au cas ou),et bien sur ce build est absolument pas opti mais bon c'est un bon compromis dps/survie pour un elem surtout avec une connexion pas très véloce.

Et puis bon tanker dans les donjons c'est complétement useless vu qu'il n'y as pas de principe de "tank" dans ce jeu(les règles de priorité d'attaque des mobs est assez flou)et le "tank" ne sert que pour les fractales hl (40+).

----------


## Sephil

WOW!

Je...




Non en fait rien...

----------


## Anonyme220622

J'avais plutot pensé a un stuff Nomade.Comme ceci.

Quand à l'utilité du tanking, globalement, les règles sont: le mobs tapent ce qui leur fait le plus mal et ce qui est le plus proche. avec un élem double dague on remplit les 2 conditions en général.

----------


## Maderone

> le mobs tapent ce qui leur fait le plus mal et ce qui est le plus proche.


 Pas vraiment non...

----------


## Wizi

Les règles sont bcp plus complexes que ça, des fois c'est la première personne qui rentre dans la salle, d'autres celui qui a le plus d'armure, celle qui le tape, des fois c'est le plus faible et parmi d'autres comportement d'une liste pas totalement connue par les joueurs

----------


## purEcontact

Voilà l'été...

----------


## Leybi

Et puis surtout tu ne peux pas tanker *ET* faire le plus de dégât, c'est illogique  ::):

----------


## lPyl

Va dire ça aux War  ::trollface::

----------


## Sephil

Ca tanke pas au sens propre du terme. ^^

Tu te manges un coup ça passe, 2 ça passe plus. Par contre ça regen fort (trop fort).  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai très envie de rire (stuff nomade  ::lol:: ), mais bon, les autres l'ont déjà fait. Tanker dans gw2 est inutile dans 95% des cas (un peu moins sur les derniers mobs de l'histoire vivante je trouve), mais en donjon, mieux vaut tuer le mob avant qu'il te tue.

----------


## Anonyme220622

C'est quoi le problème du stuff nomade ?

----------


## purEcontact

Un équipement qui a des stats se rapprochant du tank et du heal dans une MMO classique.
Le soucis étant que dans guild wars 2, il n'y a pas la trinité classique (en pve).

Dans un groupe, avec un stuff pareil, tu ne sers à rien.
A la limite, le pvt qui augmente ta survie parce que t'es pas sûr de résister en zerk, pourquoi pas mais le nomade... faut pas déconner.

edit : pas compréhensible :x

----------


## Anonyme220622

Si j'ai a peu près compris. dans ce cas, je vais peut etre m'orienter vers un stuff dps runé tanky pour jouer double dague de manière safe.

----------


## Leybi

Oui comme dit Pure, le nomade ne te donne absolument aucune stat offensive (pas de puissance, précision ou férocité). Tu vas donc taper comme une moule anémique juste pour pouvoir tanker 2-3 coups d'un boss en plus. Parce que dans Guild Wars 2, les défenses dites "actives" (aegis, bouclier des arcanes, et surtout surtout les esquives) sont bien meilleures que les défenses passives en PvE, vu que les boss tapent super fort mais très lentement et donc prendre plein de vie/armure/soin va juste te permettre de recevoir quelques coups en plus au maximum.

Par exemple, Regénération d'endurance en trait d'Arcane, va te donner bien plus de défense que le stuff nomade pour la simple raison qu'il te donne presque 2 fois plus d'esquive, et avec un peu de concentration tu peux éviter n'importe quelle attaque de boss de donjon en esquivant.

Avec ce trait et le bouclier des arcanes (+ armure de terre ou forme de brume si tu n'es vraiment pas sûr de toi), tu peux prendre des stats très offensives (berserker te diront les autres, mais dans un premier temps tu peux prendre Chevalier (Knight) ou Valkyrie surtout si tu préfères jouer dague/dague) tout en ayant un très bon tanking grâce aux esquives et au block du bouclier !

----------


## Sephil



----------


## Anonyme220622

Après m'être re-remis au jeu, j'ai finalement opté pour un build S/D, avec stuff berserker runé force et cachet soif de sang (PvE), Par contre, si j'ai bien compris, pour partir en fractales, il faut être un peu plus polyvalent que juste du dps ou du dps+stack power, du coup, je me demande si un truc dague/focus apporte quelque chose de plus pour ce genre de défis ? et du coup, niveau stuff, faut-il rester en berserker runé force ?

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai pas joué des masses elem en donjon/fractales, j'aime bien S/D pour le stack might et pour pouvoir se mettre un peu à distance. En D/D, t'es quand même plus en danger vu que tu dois rester au cac (et si tu veux pioncer tranquillement, y a le bâton).

Par contre, tu parles surtout de stuff, c'est quoi ton build/tes traits ? Par exemple, si je veux encaisser, je reste en zerk mais je passe sur un truc du style 0-0-10-30-30 pour avoir pas mal de moyens de rester en vie en cas de pépin.

----------


## Anonyme220622

http://tinyurl.com/lx4jxph

vla mon build actuel en S/D. J'hésite entre le soif de sang et le cachet de la nuit pour les donjons, mais j'ai bien l'impression que soif s'adapte plus à tous les cas. et surtout hors donjon. les sorts de dagues donnent une survivabilité suffisante si on est assez réactif. Et si ça suffit pas, je switch pour le II d'arcane.
Je prends parfois l'arc à la place du marteau selon les cas.

Zerk ? edit: ah ok, oui, full zerk.

Enfin, actuellement en donjon, je m'en sors pas trop mal, je me demande surtout si ça reste viable en fractales ou si le D/F apporte un plus au niveau des sorts d'arme.

----------


## Sephil

Soif de sang c'est vraiment bof, dans la plupart des donjons, tu auras pas assez de trash à tuer pour le stack au maximum avant le premier boss.
Fermeté + nuit pour maximiser. Et une deuxième arme avec les cachets spécifiques pour les donjons de jour (mort-vivants pour Arah, Svanir pour honneur des vagues, bandits pour caudecus). Ces cachets valent une misère.

Pour fractale, dans la plupart des cas S/F apportera plus à ton groupe que S/D.
L'anti-projectiles en air est excellent.
Pense à régulièrement changer tes utilitaires et aptitudes en fonction de la situation. T'as une bonne base, mais par exemple l'arc de glace pour deep freeze un boss en début de combat c'est souvent beaucoup mieux que le spam au marteau, et du coup t'as pas besoin des charges de conjurer.

Pense aussi au heal arcane, qui te fait une explo de plus et un proc de plus pour arcane lightning.
En fractale tu préfèreras souvent le renouveau aussi.

Pour optimiser au maximum ton build, tu peux regarder les 3 dernières vidéos ici https://www.youtube.com/user/DEKeyz2Chaos/videos
(et si t'es pas anglophobe)

----------


## Anonyme220622

Je vais regarder ça. merci des conseils sur les cachets et le S/F que je suppose préférable à D/F pour éviter d'être là où ça fait mal je suppose ?
J'ai mis le marteau, mais en fait, j'utilise plus souvent l'arc effectivement. je proc moins d'explosions, mais ça fait beaucoup plus de taff niveau support.

----------


## Sephil

L'arc c'est très intéressant dans un groupe optimisé. Tu fais 5 -> 4 -> 3 en début de fight sur le boss, tu drop, tu stack un peu tout le monde, pendant ce temps ton thief vire les stacks de rebelle, et quand ça repasse à 0 tu ramasses le 2ème arc et tu recommences.
10 sec où le boss ne fait rien, GG.

Ouais le sceptre te donne un peu plus de distance. C'est intéressant dans les fractales haut niveau où le pack melee DPS est pas suffisant pour tomber le boss avant de wipe.
En général sur ce genre de combats, j'aime bien caser fresh air dans la 2ème ligne pour enchaîner les petits bursts en air à chaque fois que tu repasses dessus.

Ne néglige pas le bâton sinon, y a des fractales où c'est vraiment génial, genre ascalon.
Globalement faut vraiment savoir tout jouer, et avoir l'habitude des changements rapides de build. Ca m'arrivait de changer 4 fois en une seule fractale à un moment.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Ah oui quand même, je vais attendre de mieux maitriser tout ça avant de me lancer inutileent dans des fractales dont je ne connais même pas encore le but  :;):

----------


## olih

Bah pour les fractales suffit de faire des bas lvl entre gens de bonne compagnie.
C'est le moment, il y a pas mal de nouveaux canards intéressés pour faire des fractales de bas niveau.
Des jeunes pousses qui atteindront un jour le niveau 50 (ou pas).

----------


## Anonyme220622

Bon, on ne se refait pas, après une petite année passée sur WoW / FFXIV, je reviens a mon premier amour: Guild Wars !

Du coup, j'ai pu essayer un ou deux builds hier soir, bâton et dague/cor. j'ai l'impression que l'élémentaliste est devenu encore moins mobile avec le bâton et le cor oblige à être dans la mêlée, là ou tu tombe en frôlant 2 aoe... J'ai surement dû louper un truc avec les combos aussi: sur les vidéos, on voit clairement l'élémentaliste faire des dégâts de porc, alors que je tombe laborieusement les packs...

Niveau armure, je suis à moitié en élevé berserker, faut-il que je continue le reste de l'armure ou bien vaut-il mieux que je me prenne les plans pour craft quelque chose d'un peu plus tanky sur le torse/épaule ? pareil pour les bijoux et trinkets ?

Pour les skills, j'utilise brûlez tous, vague des arcanes, sceau de feu et glyphe des élémentaires en D/C. et en staff pareil (je remplace brûlez tous par glyphe des tempêtes et j'ai pas encore débloqué le nouvel élite).

----------


## Alfar

Salut, 

Je suis également Elementaliste et assez nouveau sur le jeu (je joue depuis la sortie de HoT).

Ce que j'en retiens pour le moment c'est qu'on est super fragile, on a donc intêret a jouer à distance (baton) si on est full zerk (c'est ce que je suis en ce moment).
Le "nouveau sort de cac" est gérable dès qu'on à le -30% de dégats reçue en spécialisation élite et on s'évade bien vite du cac avec le 4 dès que c'est fini. Si on le fait pas, en effet c'est carpette.

Pour de l'équipement dague/focus, là par contre je pense qu'il il faut monter sa robustesse de façon assez conséquente et je pense passer en dégats par altération à fond. Faire un mix d'équipements puissance/préci/alté et puissance/robustesse/alté.
Ce que j'en retiens, c'est que dague au cac en full zerk, c'est carpette bien trop souvent...

Tien moi au courant de comment tu te débrouilles, ça m'intéresse  ::):

----------


## Anonyme220622

Actuellement je joue BEAUCOUP en Dague/Cor, les dégâts sont tellement fat que tu n'as pas le temps de te faire mettre à terre. et tu switch souvent entre feu et air, ce qui te refile un bouclier (dégâts cac en feu, et aveuglement en air). Alors il faut quand même gérer les esquives pour éviter les gros coups, mais franchement même en full zerk, y'a pas beaucoup de combats ou tu finis à terre. Pour les templates, je suis donc en feu/air/cataclyste. en feu tu cherche les dégats, en air les dégâts, l'éclair quand tu switch, le reset du cd air quand tu crit. Et en cataclyste les shields/cri. Il te faut IMPERATIVEMENT le bonus de dégâts quand tu te déplace. Je ne sais plus sur quelle branche c'est, mais c'est bien phat.

Le cycle que j'utilise: Air -> surcharge -> tempête d'éclairs -> cyclone -> le 5 -> feu -> feu de forêt -> dash -> air. Tu intercale "brulez tous" dès qu'il est up. en ulti, le nouveau qui t'empêche de mourrir et qui te heal. en heal, celui de zone (3 vagues de soin degressives en heal mais a plus grande distance à chaque vague. Ça permet de donner un sustain au groupe et d'éviter de tomber quand tu vois que tu pourras pas esquiver un coup fatal. le dernier utilitaire est au choix, mais en général je mets le signe de feu que je n'active jamais (Brûlez tous fait le même effet, sur une plus grande zone, et donne un shield. Ça te donne le passif en permanence qui n'est pas négligeable.

Sinon, sur les gros boss style events, ou donjon, je switch bâton, et la c'est le cycle standard: fontaine, tempête, fontaine, air, blind, feu, fontaine, tempête, fontaine etc.... 

Pour les donjons je passe en sceptre/dague pour les boons puissance, et selon les fractales, je suis en dague/focus. (surtout pour le renvoi de projectiles).

----------

